# An Alternative To The Suunto X9i Gps



## P.G (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking for a complete solution to my mountain biking needs.

The Suunto X9i GPS fits the bill perfectly but is a little Â£Â£Â£. Is there something else I should consider? The Suunto t4 with the GPS pod looks handy but the added functions of the X9i are nice despite not being a necessity.

Your suggestions would be appreciated.

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## P.G (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry! After re-reading my post I'll clear up that the T3 is the other Sunnto I like.


----------

